# ID Help! Sulcata vs Gopher



## JuliaB (Aug 28, 2019)

This hatchling came into our clinic attacked by a dog. Looking for ID help for sulcata vs gopher tortoise. We are in Florida. 

3 inches, 78 grams

Thank you!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 28, 2019)

That's a Gopher tortoise.


----------



## wccmog10 (Aug 28, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a Gopher tortoise.



Seconded.


----------



## JuliaB (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you very much much!


----------

